# Glowing Angelfish



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnhwY7dlbJM&feature=related

Title says it all, genetically modified fluorescent angelfish. They also make fluorescent convicts.

*rolls eyes
Just what this hobby needs, This is almost as pointless as long fin neon tetras.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Who are you or I or anyone else to say what the hobby does not need? I say we need more advancement of any kind, as long as nothing suffers. I'd rather see this than a painted or tatooed fish any day. If they become commercially available then people will buy them, just like glofish. More power to the people who develops this fish, their talent and effort will pay off if these become commercially available. If they really want to make money, produce a fluorescent goldfish or betta. Make them come in red, green, yellow and orange (and i wish blue!) just like glofish. Every kid in America would beg their parent for a glowing goldfish, I bet. 

The whole hobby it's self is pointless. There is no point other than your own enjoyment. If people enjoy it, then that's the point. Actually I believe what started all of this was with genetically modified zebra danios in an attempt to fluoresce in the presence of poor water quality, so that had a very good point. But they ended up being novelty pets.

I'd never buy them, but of there is a market for them then I say sell them to those that buy them. I think long fin neon tetras are ugly, too, but if someone else doesnt then im glad they were bred so the people who like them can buy them. The fish are unharmed.

I know of they made fluorescent shrimp I'd buy them in a heartbeat, though. That's really no different than fish with GFP genes inserted into their DNA. They make rabbits, mice, etc. That f
Fluoresce as well but those are for research. I know for a fact that there has even been an orchid engineered to fluoresce in the dark using luciferase, an enzyme from the firefly. True bioluminescence, no lights needed,


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

These are a bit more interesting I think because I think it is using GFP. Imagine them being used as night lights for children's rooms?

I'm really into bioluminescence so this makes me excited.

-Andrew


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> Who are you or I or anyone else to say what the hobby does not need? I say we need more advancement of any kind, as long as nothing suffers. I'd rather see this than a painted or tatooed fish any day. If they become commercially available then people will buy them, just like glofish. More power to the people who develops this fish, their talent and effort will pay off if these become commercially available. If they really want to make money, produce a fluorescent goldfish or betta. Make them come in red, green, yellow and orange (and i wish blue!) just like glofish. Every kid in America would beg their parent for a glowing goldfish, I bet.
> 
> The whole hobby it's self is pointless. There is no point other than your own enjoyment. If people enjoy it, then that's the point. Actually I believe what started all of this was with genetically modified zebra danios in an attempt to fluoresce in the presence of poor water quality, so that had a very good point. But they ended up being novelty pets.
> 
> ...



Obviously its a step up from painting/tattooing and there is a market for it. My point is more along the lines of where do we draw the line on what we should genetically modify. What happens if these modified fish start outselling the nonmodified fish, does that mean in the future eventually all people are going to be selling are modified fish?

Anyways here is a glocat..


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks like they're being lit by a Black light and not truly glowing.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

woooow never see such angelfish


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Those are, dbl. Normal fish/ cats don't glow at all under backlight, though. 

GFP and other fluorescent proteins inserted into genes of animals, producing fluorescent animals, replacing all pets isn't going to happen.


----------



## BrentD (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are a bit creepy looking. They would work perfectly in the Mad Scientist's lab at the Haunted House I help with every year.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> Those are, dbl. Normal fish/ cats don't glow at all under backlight, though.
> 
> GFP and other fluorescent proteins inserted into genes of animals, producing fluorescent animals, replacing all pets isn't going to happen.


The cats glow in the dark after being exposed to UV light to 'charge' them.:tongue:


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer wild type Angelfish. I wish that someone would put up more science in bringing us captive bred hardy Altums. Now that I would call awesome.

As long as they are not released in the wild and contaminate the true species, I agree this is just like a dog breed (a domestic, man made animal). I honestly don´t find them attractive though, I would have to look at them with daylight.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree that Altums are the best angelfish there is... I wish they didn't get so large, though!

I do hate those calico/multicolored scalare angelfish. Remind me too much of tropical goldfish.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel the same way about some of the color morphs that have been developed in discus. The natural colors can be beautiful. But it's all about personal preference and someones ability to fill a niche need.

That video doesn't really show me what the fish looks like. What's the lighting used in the clip I wonder.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting....

But did you know there are fluorescent pigs?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Think of the green glofish you've seen in stores.. now apply that same color to the angelfish and thats what it looks like under more natural light. At least thats my guess since they used the exact same process.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I dig the saltwater coarl reef background man, groooovy.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Frankenfish - yay! :l


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Mad Scientist Approved! lol

I thought for sure the glo-cats were a joke! Guess not.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Just what we need...more crap made in China.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

rasetsu said:


> Just what we need...more crap made in China.


Lol, well technically Taiwan is not part of China but don't tell China that :tongue:.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

neumahrs said:


> Think of the green glofish you've seen in stores.. now apply that same color to the angelfish and thats what it looks like under more natural light. At least thats my guess since they used the exact same process.


I actually think (key word here) that it is not the same process. I think they successfully inserted GFP which is green fluorescent protein into the fish's genetic code. If that is true, it means there is a chemical reaction going on with luciferin and luciferase that is literally producing that green light, opposed to the fish fluorescing as glofish do. 

The Wiki has some good information on GFP here

I wouldn't worry too much about this displacing all other fish... people say the same things all the time about new fish.

-Andrew


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

GFP is used extensively in genetic research as a gene expression marker. It's been inserted into the genomes of all sorts of animals. If you are currently in college for any sort of bioscience or molecular biology degree, you're going to become very familiar with this gene. I've only seen it used in pigs and mice, but I know there are many other animals that have had this inserted into their genomes. I don't know if it has ever been put into a plant, but I don't see any reason why it couldn't be. Genes have definately been moved from animals to plants, and vise versa, as well as animal genes into bacteria.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The transgenic zebra danios were developed for pollution and DNA studies. 
Selling them for aquariums was a secondary development.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I want glowing plecos.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't mind breeding to set a particular strain and love 'wild' fish, but I cannot stand the thought of "genetically manipulated". I'll have no part of that, thank you. :angryfire
And we have every right to have such an opinion and to voice it (looking right at you, justlikeapill!). :icon_roll


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Tsartetra said:


> And we have every right to have such an opinion and to voice it (looking right at you, justlikeapill!). :icon_roll


And he has every right to voice his. Isn't the internets awesome?

-Charlie


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd buy them - I love my glofish!


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

trackhazard said:


> And he has every right to voice his. Isn't the internets awesome?
> 
> -Charlie


Did you happen to read justlikeapill's "Who are you" tirade?


----------



## Cuppycakes (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't really find glow in the dark animals useful. I mean how does it contribute to society? I don't get it. They say it's for genetic research, but for what genetic research?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Glowing animals have uses . Makes finding them in the dark easier. Ever try finding a black cat at night after it snuck out the door? Its no fun.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Lol I pretty much forgot about this thread about novelty angelfish. If I offended anyone, sorry you were so easily offended. By the way, my original post wasn't a tirade. If I was speaking face to face my voice and emotions would have been calm and my "tirade" as you put it would have been more philosophical sounding.

You all have the right to voice your opinion, and I have my right as well. I'm sorry people took my post as a tirade because it wasn't meant to convey anger or hostility.... 

But once again, who are we to say that hobby of keeping fish doesn't need a fluorescent angelfish? That is rhetorical, but if you want to answer it with your opinions, then feel free.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> I don't really find glow in the dark animals useful. I mean how does it contribute to society? I don't get it. They say it's for genetic research, but for what genetic research?


Generally its used to learn about expression of a particular gene. You insert the segment for producing GFP in the genome near or attached to a gene that you want to learn the function of, and behind that gene's promoter. Any time the gene is expressed, GFP will also be expressed. Therefore, if you insert it behind a specific gene of unknown function, and the fish looks completely normal except for glowing green eyes, you know that gene has something to do with eyeball developement. If GFP is present everywhere in the animal, you know it's some sort of blanket gene that is always expressed, etc, etc.


----------

